
The Technology That Could Free America from Quarantine - mmhsieh
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/04/contact-tracing-could-free-america-from-its-quarantine-nightmare/609577/
======
jjgreen
Does anyone seriously believe that the various 3-letter agencies will keep
their nasty little fingers off this? And that once the vaccine arrives, we may
as well keep it in place "for the sake of the children"?

